# [SOLVED] NFS Not working: version or protocol not supported

## wichtounet

Hi, 

I have a problem with my NFS on this computer. Yesterday, it was working like a charm but now I had to restart the server for a RAID expand and it's not working anymore: 

On the client:

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/fstab
> 
> # NFS
> 
> 192.168.20.101:/movies      /mnt/movies         nfs     rw,_netdev,auto   0 0
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> sudo mount -a 
> 
> mount.nfs: requested NFS version or transport protocol is not supported
> 
> mount.nfs: requested NFS version or transport protocol is not supported
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> sudo showmount 192.168.20.101 -e
> 
> Export list for 192.168.20.101:
> 
> /export/backups    192.168.10.0/24,192.168.20.0/24
> ...

 

I've tested from two different clients, I have the same errors. Something must have changed on the server, but I didn't find any packages related to NFS in the Gentoo logs. I didn't update the kernel on the server. After it didn't work, I did try to reboot both the servers and the client, to no avail. 

On the server: 

 *Quote:*   

> rpcinfo
> 
>     100000    4    tcp6      ::.0.111               portmapper superuser
> 
>     100000    3    tcp6      ::.0.111               portmapper superuser
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> exportfs
> 
> /export       	192.168.20.0/24
> 
> /export       	192.168.10.0/24
> ...

 

What could have caused this ? 

I'll gladly provide more information, but I don't know twhat information to give, just tell me what you need, and I'll send the information. 

Thanks

BaptisteLast edited by wichtounet on Tue Jan 03, 2017 2:26 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Perfect Gentleman

```
showmount -e server
```

----------

## wichtounet

 *Perfect Gentleman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> showmount -e server
> ```
> ...

 

Hi, 

Here it is, from the client:

 *Quote:*   

> sudo showmount 192.168.20.101 -e
> 
> Export list for 192.168.20.101:
> 
> /export/backups    192.168.10.0/24,192.168.20.0/24
> ...

 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

wichtounet,

Try mounting with nfsvers=3 unless you are sure that version 4 is off on the nfs fileserver.

----------

## wichtounet

Hi, 

Thanks for the reply

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Try mounting with nfsvers=3 unless you are sure that version 4 is off on the nfs fileserver.

 

I just tried and it gives the exact same error. 

Weirdly, if I force to nfs v4, I have a timeout.

----------

## wichtounet

I found the issue...

For some reason, the nfs-server systemd service was not started anymore... Something must have changed in the systemd service files or dependencies and the server was not automatically started.

I should have checked before...

Thanks guys

Baptiste

----------

